# Glasfaserleitung was tun?



## BSA (19. Oktober 2004)

Hi Leute!

Ich bin ein geplagter ISDN User, dem es scheinbar nicht möglich ist dauerhaft im Internet eingewählt zu sein. Das heißt das ich viel für die Arbeit recherchieren muss und so. Da ich zu Hause mehr ruhe dazu habe bin ich seid ewigen Zeiten auf der suche nach einer Lösung. Eine letzte Idee kam mir vor etwa zwei Wochen. Ich habe bei Arcor eine ISDN Flatrate gefunden. Habe mir das ganze durchgerechnet und bin darauf gekommen das es zwar teurer als ein DLS Anschluss inkl. Flatrate ist, aber immernoch billiger als wenn ich mich über Freenet (mein derzeitiger ISP) einwähle.
Nun soweit alles gut. Ich gleich übers Internet Arcor ISDN + Flatrate bestellt. Nach zwei Wochen kam ein schreiben wir haben Ihren auftrag erhalten etc.. Zwei Tage später kommt ein neues schreiben, das der Auftrag storniert wurde auf Grund technischer Problem --> bzw. Aufgrund der verlegten Glasfaserleitung.....

Toll dachte ich was hat denn nun ISDN mit Glasfaser oder Kupferleitung zu tun, müsste doch beides funktionieren, da ich ja im moment auch ISDN benutze und das ja dann nur eine andere Abrechnungsart als zuvor wäre.....

Hat jemand zufällig eine Idee was ich jetzt machen könnte das ich irgendwie an eine Dauerhafte Verbindung mit einem Festen Preis komme (kein Sky DSL)? 

Ich wohne in Berlin....

Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, bis dahin....


----------



## redlama (19. Oktober 2004)

Und wieso nimmst Du Dir keine DSL Flat?
Ansonsten mach doch Internet by Call, da kannst Du Dir mit den entsprechenden Programmen immer den momentan günstigsten Anbieter suchen lassen und Dich dann über den einwählen.

redlama


----------



## BSA (19. Oktober 2004)

HeHe, wenn du nochmel meinen Thread oder meinen Titel liest, dann kannst du erkennen das ich ne Glasfaserleitung habe.....
Und DSL über Glasfaser ist momentan dank Siemens noch mangelware......


----------



## JohannesR (19. Oktober 2004)

ISDN laeuft generell ueber Kupferleitungen, genauso wie DSL. Was dein ISP mit der Glasfaser meint, kann ich nicht sagen. Normalerweise werden FDDIs nur auf Strecken eingesetzt, die von 100Base-T-Kabeln nicht mehr bewaeltigt werden koennen, sprich: > 100 Meter. Evt. hat es dein Provider einfach versaut.


----------



## BSA (19. Oktober 2004)

Also ich habe momentan auch ISDN über Glasfaser, also verstehe ich nicht wo das Problem ist von der Telekom zu Arcor zu wechseln, ich denke eher das die Telekom Gott spielen möchte und entscheiden möchte wer bei ihnen bleibt und wer zu Arcor oder anderen geht....


----------



## JohannesR (19. Oktober 2004)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, mich zu wiederholen: ISDN laeuft immer ueber Kupfer, es sei denn, du hast einen Medienkonverter dazwischen!


----------



## BSA (19. Oktober 2004)

Also ich weis definitiv das bei mir Glasfaserleitungen liegen, hab von der Telekom nen NTBA und ne Eumexanlage.....

Nichts mit Medienkonverter.... Oder ist der NTBA etwa nen Medienkonverter *g*


----------



## JohannesR (19. Oktober 2004)

Achso, es kann sein, das teile des Ostens (Ex-DDR) verglast sind, das weisz ich nicht genau... Hat da jemand mehr ahnung?


----------



## BSA (19. Oktober 2004)

Ja ich denke ISDN geht grundsätzlich über Glasfaser ode rist das im Osten etwas anderes 
Also kann irgendwas an deiner Aussage nicht stimmen...
Jemand ahnung von den AOL Testaccounts für 2 Monate die sie bei Ebay ohne ende versteigern?!


----------



## JohannesR (19. Oktober 2004)

Nein, normalerweise ist ISDN 100% Kupfer, ihr Ossis bekommt nur Extrawuerste gebraten!


----------



## BSA (19. Oktober 2004)

War das ne beleidigung?
Was können wir dafür wenn wir mit unseren Glasfaserleitungen eigentlich Fortschrittlicher sind als ihr?!


----------



## JohannesR (19. Oktober 2004)

Nein, das war eine Tatsachenbeschreibung... Wie toll Glasfaser ist, merkst du ja grade...


----------



## dorado (21. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

der hohe technische Aufwand hält die TK im Moment davon ab, DSL über Glasfaseer anzubieten.

 In manchen Grossstädten gibt es aber Anbieter, die DSL auch über Glasfaser realisieren. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Berlin auch dazu gehört. 

Ob es allerdings mehr kostet kann ich dir nicht sagen. Das rauszukriegen, sollte aber kein Problem sein.

Ansonsten gibt es doch auch Anbieter für ISDN, wie z.B. AOL. Das wird aber bei längeren Onlinezeiten teurer sein als DSL.


----------



## BSA (21. Oktober 2004)

Hi!

Wie bekommt man das raus ob es Anbieter in Berlin gibt die DSL auch über Glasfaser anbieten?
Hast du ne Ahnung davon?


----------



## TheNBP (21. Oktober 2004)

Schon mal geschaut ob Versatel bei Dir verfügbar ist? Die bieten ebenfalls ISDN Flatrates an.

http://www.versatel.de


----------



## Terrabug (21. Oktober 2004)

BSA hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Wie bekommt man das raus ob es Anbieter in Berlin gibt die DSL auch über Glasfaser anbieten?
> Hast du ne Ahnung davon?


Google oder onlinekosten.de durchforsten !
Vielleicht geht bei dir ja auch Breitband Internet via Kabel oder Strom. Musst einfach alle Anbieter abklappern und wenn einer ins Muster passt musst du einfach die Hotline(meist kostenlos) anrufen und fragen   

Da ich zufriederner Arcor Kunde bin, würd ich auch vorschlagen nochmal bei Arcor nachzuhacken...


----------



## BSA (22. Oktober 2004)

Danke erstmal für den Versatel Tipp, nach denen bin ich natürlich in der Lage bei mir mit DSL online zu gehen, dass war Arcor aber auch, und im enteffekt ist doch wieder alles auf die Telekom zurück zu führen, oder? Wenn die sagen es geht nicht weil Glasfaser dann gehts eben nicht. Oder wie Funktioniert die Versatel Technik? Gehen die über Glasfaser? Sicherlich ja nicht, oder?

Ansonsten wären die ja der Berliner gegenpart zu HanseNet (die die Hamburger mit DSL über Glasfaser versorgen)


----------



## Terrabug (22. Oktober 2004)

Wenn ich moich nicht total irre gibt es auch eine DSL Variante, die teiweise über Glasfaser geht(wurd oben ja auch angesprochen). Diese Technik wird von der Telekom nur benutzt wenn es sich lohnt(Firma oder Luxushochaus)
Alternativ Anbieter rechnen aber meisten anders als die Telekom.
Vielleicht setzten die dir so nen Mediekonverter(s. oben) dahin...

Ich hoffe ich krieg dafür keinen drüber, aber ich verlink mal zu dslteam.de:

T_DSL trotz Glasfaser 

DSL via Glasfast in Teilen Berlins 


Nochmal was wegen ISDN undGlasfaser 

noch nen Glasfaser DSL Thread 



Was mir auch noch einfällt ist Kabel Deutschland die gehen über das Fernsehkabel und sind z.B. in Berlin verfügbar !



Edit: Hab grad rausgefunden, dass Arcor eigentlich gar nicht mit Galsfaser arbeitet -.- Haben wohl keinen Bock auf die extra Arbeit!


----------



## TheNBP (22. Oktober 2004)

BSA hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke erstmal für den Versatel Tipp, nach denen bin ich natürlich in der Lage bei mir mit DSL online zu gehen, dass war Arcor aber auch, und im enteffekt ist doch wieder alles auf die Telekom zurück zu führen, oder? Wenn die sagen es geht nicht weil Glasfaser dann gehts eben nicht. Oder wie Funktioniert die Versatel Technik? Gehen die über Glasfaser? Sicherlich ja nicht, oder?


Ich kann Dir nicht sagen ob das mit DSL was wird, aber es wird wiegesagt auch eine ISDN/Analog Flatrate angeboten. Und wenn bei Dir ein Versatel Telefonanschluss geschaltet werden kann, gehe ich mal davon aus, das Du auch die Flat nutzen kannst.


----------



## JohannesR (22. Oktober 2004)

Terrabug hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da ich zufriederner Arcor Kunde bin, würd ich auch vorschlagen nochmal bei Arcor nachzuhacken...



Arcor wuerde ich nicht weiter empfehlen, mir kappen sie in unregelmaessigen Abstaenden die Leitung und vergeben die IP neu... Ziemlich klasse, kann ich euch sagen.


----------



## BSA (22. Oktober 2004)

Johannes Röttger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Arcor wuerde ich nicht weiter empfehlen, mir kappen sie in unregelmaessigen Abstaenden die Leitung und vergeben die IP neu... Ziemlich klasse, kann ich euch sagen.




Lass mich raten, die Regelmäßigen Abstände sind alle 24 Stunden?!   

@TheNBP Habe gerade bei Versatel angerufen, auf der Internetseite wird angezeit das DSL verfügbar ist weil die das nur bis zum Hauptverteiler überprüfen, und was danach kommt ist denen egal. Da ich aber weis das bei uns Glasfaser liegt, meinte Sie mussi ch warten bis eben mal was anderes liegt.....

Zu der ISDN Flatrate: Die richten sie dir nur ein wenn du einen Mindestumsatz von 50€ im Monat hast (nur Telefon)....
Mal schaun ob ich die Zusammenbekommen würde (darin sind aber schon die hälfte mit drin, das heißt du kannst für 50€ telefonieren und zahlst die hälfte).....


----------



## JohannesR (22. Oktober 2004)

Lies nochmal, sie sind unregelmaessig. Und es sind zwischen 5 Minuten und 10 Stunden. Wenn man dann von einem anderen Rechner aus (Buero) nmapped findet man auf einmal eine Windows-Kiste unter seiner IP.


----------



## TheNBP (23. Oktober 2004)

BSA hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zu der ISDN Flatrate: Die richten sie dir nur ein wenn du einen Mindestumsatz von 50€ im Monat hast (nur Telefon)....
> Mal schaun ob ich die Zusammenbekommen würde (darin sind aber schon die hälfte mit drin, das heißt du kannst für 50€ telefonieren und zahlst die hälfte).....


Komisch, von 50€ Mindestumsatz steht nichts im Angebot auf der Homepage

So wie ich das verstehe zahlst Du 24,99€ für den Analog/ISDN Anschluss (inkl. 20€ Gesprächsguthaben) und 25€ für die Internet Flatrate.

Gibt es da vielleicht eine Verwechslung mit dem "berliner plus" Paket, das kostenlose Gespräche unter Versatel-Berlin Kunden ermöglicht?


----------



## BSA (23. Oktober 2004)

mhh, das kann schon sein....
muss ich nochmal genau lesen...


----------



## Dayrdeamer (18. November 2004)

Ich kann euch sagen das DSL über Glasfaser einfach noch nicht hin haut, Die technik ist noch nicht so ausgereift. Es gibt bereits Testbezirke, jedoch bis es fertig ist dauert es wohl noch ein bisschen. Selbstwenn es fertig ist kann es noch dauern, bis die Telekom es für Privatkunden anbietet. Ich weiß das weil ich bei der Telekom arbeite. Aber nicht die Hoffnung aufgeben. Irgendwann wir d es schon klappen, und dann flitzt euer DSL nur so. Wegen den kosten kann ich nur sagen, das es wahrscheinlich nicht gerade genauso viel kostet wie DSL über Kupfer. Hoffentlich hat es euch jetzt genug Informiert.

Macht weiter so.

mfg Daydreamer


----------



## Sinac (19. November 2004)

Also mal ganz allgmein:
Eigentlich ist es dem ISDN oder DSL Signal doch egal ob es über ne Glasfaser oder Kupferleitung läuft,oder? Wieso kann man da nicht einfach nen Medienkonverter zwischen hängen und los? Also das das am Provider wegen den Kosten liegt ist schon klar, aber jetzt mal gnaz teschnisch von der Theorie her.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Dayrdeamer (19. November 2004)

In der Theorie geht alles, das ist keine Frage. bloß ich glaube nicht das die billig sind. Und Kosten Spiegel sich dann bestimmt bei den Kunden wieder, d.h. der anschluss wird teurer. Man muss gucken wie sich das entwickeln. Es gibt bestimmt bald DSL-Modems mit eingebauten Medienkonventer. Alles ist möglich. wie weit die jetzt genau sind, das weiß ich auch noch nicht. werde euch aber auf den laufenden halten.....
irgendwann wird es schon kommen...

mfg Daydreamer


----------

